# Gator G5 or G6 Blades for Leaves



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Anyone with experience with the Gator style blades?

I have some big trees at my new house, something I didn't have to deal with at my previous house. I'm running high lifts blades on my ZTR. The high lifts seem to do a better job of picking up the leaves and side discharging them than they do actually mulching the leaves. I'm finding that I need to go over them 3+ times to really mulch them up and the leaves haven't even started to fall in earnest yet. Was thinking of trying a set of Gators. Just looking at them it seems like they would do an awesome job of pulverizing the leaves into small pieces.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

There are various threads with Gator blades recommended. I have not used them before but plan on buying/installing them this fall for mulching leaves.


----------



## rydaddy (Jun 27, 2018)

I haveG3's, G5's, G6's for a Deere 915b Zero Turn. I find the G5's to work the best for me. The G6's are heavier and in my mind they work the engine harder - without a noticeable difference in performance. I use Gators all year. I find the clippings to be smaller and they fall into the canopy better. I also used the predator mulchers from the Deere dealership. I would put those in last place.

In reality, if you are just using them for leaves... any of them are comparable.

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys.

@rydaddy Interesting to hear that you've used all three. I've been looking at the G5 mostly. Apparently higher lift than the G3, but I didn't see the advantage of the thicker G6 blade.

I'm going to order a set and see how I like them.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@HomerGuy are you side discharging? Or have a mulch kit/plug in place?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> @HomerGuy are you side discharging? Or have a mulch kit/plug in place?


Side discharge.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I put a G5 on my Toro push mower and will put G5's on my Toro ZTR next spring. From what I can tell the clippings a cut really fine with the G5 blade and since I almost exclusively mulch that works well for me.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm using G5's and love them. But when it is time to tackle leaves, I put a mulch plug on the mower so the blades "mulches" the leaves.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

SOLD!! I just ordered a set of Gator G5. Hope to have them possibly as early as this weekend. I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> SOLD!! I just ordered a set of Gator G5. Hope to have them possibly as early as this weekend. I'm excited to try them out.


Sweet! I think I'm sold now too :lol:


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

UPS man delivered my new Gator G5 blades at 1pm today and by 4pm I was mowing with them. They worked great on the fallen leaves. So much better than the high lift blades I had on before.

Here is a photo that shows how things looked when I started. You can see the the original amount of leaves on the right side of the photo and the results after one pass through the leaves on the left side.



And here you can see the results of one pass on the right and two passes on the left. The leaves are virtually gone with two passes.


I was also impressed how well the Gators handled cutting tall grass. I had a section that hadn't been cut in a while because of all the rain and they did a nice job. I did have a little bit of clumping, but I probably would have had that with my high lifts as well.

Striping was OK. Not as good as the high lifts, but not bad by any means. Very passable.

I could see how the Gator blades might not work well in wet or damp grass, but that is not a scenario I run into frequently. If I was cutting professionally and needed to maintain a schedule, that might be a problem, but for me I can just wait till things dry out.

I'm very pleased with the Gators thus far.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

HomerGuy said:


> UPS man delivered my new Gator G5 blades at 1pm today and by 4pm I was mowing with them. They worked great on the fallen leaves. So much better than the high lift blades I had on before.
> 
> Here is a photo that shows how things looked when I started. You can see the the original amount of leaves on the right side of the photo and the results after one pass through the leaves on the left side.
> 
> ...


Good feedback...


----------

